# Hardie Plank Siding - Sizes



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Larger reveal = larger board = less places for water to get in
My Hardi plank is 6.25" w/5" reveal
So water has to travel ~1.25" up to get to the top of the plank

I haven't used the Hardi trim
My corners are 3.5", I like minimal trim
Problem with smaller pieces is more prone to crack
Hammer very carefully


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Larger reveal = larger board = less places for water to get in"----- the problem is the wider exposure is not as strong keeping the tension of the overlapping board tight to stop wind-blown water entry. 
1. Depends on what is on the house to match. Smaller reveal will make the addition look larger, larger reveal, opposite. 

2. 3-1/2" x 5/4" at the corners and doors/windows so it will stand proud by 1/4", enough for a good shadow line and place to caulk, if required. 

3. Pre-drill the smaller ones. Prime all cuts. Install per manufacturer.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

My main goal as far as the reveal, and trim for that matter, would be to match the existing house.
If I had to use the given trim dimensions, I would revese them. My dimensions of choice are the "been around forever" 4 9/16 for door and window trim, and 3 1/2" for corner coards, 5 1/2 is way too big for corners IMO.
I have never used the Hardi Trim, preferring the Azek because we can make anything to size we want with table saw , and profile with router if needed.
5/4 thick trim. The 4/4 will not be deep enough to accept the siding at the laps and still have a reveal for asthetics.
When I have very short pieces I bed them in a big glob of urethane caulk and shoot them with finish nails.
Decide reveal before buying material, so you can get the right width pieces. Many people think they can just increase the overlap on a wider plank until they have a narrow reveal but that does not work since this is not a tapered product.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this is all great information!

The house is a 1930's brick rowhouse. The architect is suggesting the 8" reveal because it lines up well with 2 courses of brick. Does this make sense? Would I be better off with 4" reveal? Or, given that it is a brick house, does it even matter?

Also, if not Hardie Trim, then are you guys all using Azek? Is it that much better? I am pretty much just planning on cutting to length and installing, I don't forsee any routing, etc.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure what resources you have but you can always wrap your corners/doors/windows in aluminum. The times I have installed Hardi Panel we trimmed the corners with 2x6 and the windows/doors with 2x4 and wrapped in aluminum. This gives you a nice reveal and provies room for caulk as previously mentioned.


----------

